# New York for secondhand lenses



## alef (Mar 25, 2007)

We're off to NYC in a week's time and I'd like to use the strong pound to buy some camera gear. This Welsh bloke from Brixton sold me a Nikon D70 and I'm now trying to build up a collection of lenses to go with it.

So, anyone know a good camera shop or two to check out?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.adorama.com/


----------



## dada (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.kmcamera.com/index.asp?PageAction=CONTACTUS


----------



## mauvais (Mar 25, 2007)

B&H Photovideo seem to be the most talked about on DPReview. There's probably a good place to ask, in fact. Adorama rings a loud bell too.


----------



## alef (Mar 26, 2007)

Cheers, those are great links. I'd forgotten that I can probably do all my lens shopping online beforehand! K&M seems to require a US address in order to register and you have to register to get emailed their product list, but I suppose I can use my folks address...


----------



## D (Mar 26, 2007)

B&H is great.


----------



## D (Mar 26, 2007)

Just don't go there on Friday afternoon or Saturday (closed for Shabbat).


----------



## alef (Mar 26, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> Just don't go there on Friday afternoon or Saturday (closed for Shabbat).



Guess I should mention my absurdly Jewish name and then try to haggle...


----------



## D (Mar 26, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Guess I should mention my absurdly Jewish name and then try to haggle...



It's never worked for me. 

It's staffed almost entirely by Chasidim (I read that there are women on the payroll, but I've never seen any female employees).  Supposedly "B&H" is a nod to Baruch Hashem, but I've also heard "beards and hats".


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2007)

Only one place to shop for camera gear in NY......B&H. Take plenty of money and have a very high credit limit on ya credit card because I defy any photographer to go in here and not part with vast amounts of cash!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Having shopped at B&H many times, I must confess to finding them a little too full on these days. Yes they have everything you could possibly need but... I dunno. (& don't even think about going near the place on a Sunday afternoon )

Adorama is much quieter and you actually get some decent attention if you want it. I picked up a lovely 2nd hand 65mm f4 for my Mamyia RZ67 in there last month for about £250.

PS bear in mind both places are shut all day Friday & Sat  to avoid dissapointment o )


----------



## D (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, Adorama is also good - I used to go there a lot...I'd completely forgotten about the place!


----------



## alef (Apr 14, 2007)

Passover meant that they were closed for all but the last day I was there, so I ended up at J&R (general bargain electronics) for one new lens. Then on the one day I had I chose Adorama over B&H because of the better range on their website, but I was very disappointed.

I got a really pushy salesman who tried to wear me down into buying a whole filter kit when I only wanted a single UV protection lens, he wasn't even being informative or helpful. It pissed me off quite a bit and I doubt I'll ever go back to Adorama.

Regardless, I did manage to get a good deals on a lens, just hated the experience. Here's a thread for my NYC photos, a few of them I'm really happy with:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=5877420


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Passover meant that they were closed for all but the last day I was there, so I ended up at J&R (general bargain electronics) for one new lens. Then on the one day I had I chose Adorama over B&H because of the better range on their website, but I was very disappointed.
> 
> I got a really pushy salesman who tried to wear me down into buying a whole filter kit when I only wanted a single UV protection lens, he wasn't even being informative or helpful. It pissed me off quite a bit and I doubt I'll ever go back to Adorama.
> 
> ...



mmm Urbanite appeals for advice, doesn't take it and appears disapointed


----------



## alef (Apr 14, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> mmm Urbanite appeals for advice, doesn't take it and appears disapointed



I went to the first camera shop recommended on this thread, and Bernie Gunther clearly posts very knowledgably about lenses.

Urbanite rolls eyes unnecessarily because s/he feels ignored


----------

